

Is MIT.edu down? - spottiness

I can't access www.mit.edu. Not even through a proxifier.
======
mikerhoads
The preferred app to answer your question:
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>

~~~
spottiness
Well, then it's down for everybody!!!

